# Southern Cal collecting



## Inverts4life (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm new here to San Diego. I'm in the navy and will be here in san diego for a few years. Im planning on a black lighting trip if any one is interested. I dont have a lot of equipment with me because most of my stuff is back home in AZ. Hoping to go with someone who has experience and knows good places to look. Im not one of those people that just goes tearing up rocks and bark. I always return objects to their original positions. Would be cool to get to know some people. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## ftorres (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello,

If you want to join SCABIEs and post a tentative colecting trip in the SD area, someone from SD will contact you or even someone from the LA area that would like to go there to collect.

http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/index.php

regards

francisco


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

^ heck yeah, i know of a few ppl who are looking to get out and about down that way right now, in fact


and if you can ever make it a 100-150 miles or so north then you are in my neck of the state and we can go bug/scorpion hunting all you want.  i live about 0.5-1 mile from some sweet hiking and bug hunting


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 28, 2010)

i know a really good place.i caught anuroctonus and paruroctonus blacklighting there.there are plenty of places around i'm sure.just go drive around and look for burrows during the day.then come back at night if you see some nd bring a black light.


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

*san diego trip*

ive gone out couple times, really havent saw much, still to cold. But ive been hicking durning the day and saw some rattle snakes, some other snakes and a T hole but thats about it.


----------



## Inverts4life (May 2, 2010)

Well Ive had some luck. Have found A. pococki and P. williamsi. Found a california mountain kingsnake today. But i want to find H. arizonensis, S. mesaensis, S. vachoni, And U. mordax. I have been busy this weeks so i kinda want to go at the end of May into June when the evening temps pick up. I will post dates once I find out.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 3, 2010)

Inverts4life said:


> Well Ive had some luck. Have found A. pococki and P. williamsi. Found a california mountain kingsnake today. But i want to find H. arizonensis, S. mesaensis, S. vachoni, And U. mordax. I have been busy this weeks so i kinda want to go at the end of May into June when the evening temps pick up. I will post dates once I find out.


Check out the Borrego Springs area in the summer for H. arizonensis and S mesaensis.  They're everywhere.


----------

